
Tokamak Energy exceeds target of 20 Tesla with HTS Magnets - theothermkn
https://www.tokamakenergy.co.uk/tokamak-energy-exceeds-target-of-20-tesla-with-hts-magnets/
======
theothermkn
There's also a video that covers it in a bit more detail:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Tl39CYhNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Tl39CYhNM)

